# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo > Công ty du lịch >  Tour du lịch, chuyên tổ chức và điều hành tour du lịch

## haisanhanoi

Công ty dịch vụ- du lịch Chân Trời Mới
Địa chỉ : Số 5 Trần Hữu Tước - Đống Đa - Hà Nội
VPGD : 14 Nguyễn An Ninh - Hoàng Mai - Hà Nội
Tel : 04 6660.2080 - 04 6660.2090 | Hotline: 0904.899.233  
Website: http://chantroimoitravel.com


Lời đầu tiên, Công ty du lịch Chân Trời Mới xin hân hạnh gửi lời chào nồng nhiệt đến Quý khách.

 Hoạt động trong lĩnh vực du lịch từ năm 2005.  Lấy thương hiệu là TMC Travel với phương châm «  Sự hài lòng của quý khách hàng là thành công , là sự thịnh vượng của TMC Travel ». TMC Travel là công ty chuyên tổ chức và điều hành các tour du lịch trong nước và quốc tế, với đội ngũ nhân viên chuyên nghiệp, nhiệt tình, năng động, sáng tạo được đào tạo trong nước & nước ngoài và đặc biệt là niềm đam mê du lịch, không ngừng phấn đấu và phát triển để tạo ra những sản phẩm hấp dẫn, tiết kiệm và giá cả phù hợp đáp ứng nhu cầu của Quý khách hàng. 

 Sự lớn mạnh của TMC Travel ngoài nỗ lực của cán bộ nhân viên HDV trong  công ty mà còn có sự đóng góp và ủng hộ rất lớn của Quý khách hàng. Với chiến lược mở rộng thị trường, phát triển và cạnh tranh với nhiều thương hiệu lớn hiện nay, cũng như để hài lòng quý khách hàng đã tin cậy, Cty không ngừng đổi mới chiến lược kinh doanh, đầu tư thêm nhiều hệ thống qua mạng Internet, truyền thông cũng như báo chí, giúp Quý khách hàng có thể dễ dàng tìm đến và sử dụng dịch vụ của Công ty.  Ngoài tổ chức các tour du lịch nội địa chuyên nghiệp, cung cấp tư vấn tất cả các thông tin về du lịch, xây dựng các tour du lịch trọn gói giá rẻ theo yêu cầu của khách hàng … TMC Travel còn hợp tác, liên kết với nhiều công ty dịch vụ - du lịch trên cả nước nhằm cung cấp cho khách hàng mọi dịch vụ với giá ưu đãi nhất.

Vui lòng hãy tham khảo dịch vụ của chúng tôi để hiểu thêm về dịch vụ của TMC Travel.

 1. Du lịch quốc tế – Du lịch đi nước ngoài: Chuyên tổ chức tour du lịch trọn gói đi nước ngoài, đi các nước Đông Nam Á như  Campuchia, Thai Lan, Lào, Singapore Malaysia, Hong Kong, Trung Quốc…

 2. Du lịch nội địa – Du Lịch Trong nước: TMC travel chuyên tổ chức các chương trình du lịch trong nước phong phú và đa dạng, Quý khách có thể đi bất kỳ nơi nào trong lãnh thổ Việt Nam mà không phải lo lắng về vấn đề Ăn, ngủ, nghỉ. Như Du lịch Hạ Long, Du lịch Sapa, Du Lịch Đà Nẵng Hội An Bà Nà, Du lịch Nha Trang, Du lịch Đà lạt, Du Lịch Phú Quốc, Du lịch Côn Đảo, Du lịch Phan Thiết….

3. Đặt tour , xây dựng các tour du lịch trong ngày giá rẻ. Đặc biệt công ty còn nhận ghép tour trong ngày.

 4. Đặt phòng khách sạn: TMC Travel Cung cấp đầy đủ thông tin về khách sạn như hình ảnh, giá, địa điểm, đặc trưng phòng, với dịch vụ đặt phòng trực tuyến cạnh tranh nhất.
 5.TMC Travel là nhà tổ chức các chương trình du lịch hội thảo, hội nghị, chuyên đề tại các địa điểm lý tưởng, thuận tiện cho việc giao dịch, đi lại.

 6. Dịch vụ đi kèm: Tư vấn hộ chiếu, visa; đặt phòng khách sạn, cho thuê xe từ 4 – 45 chỗ; cung cấp hướng dẫn viên du lịch, đại lý vé máy bay quốc tế và nội địa.

 
 Hãy đến với TMC  TRAVEL, Quý khách luôn được đón chào nồng nhiệt nhất, được phục vụ chu đáo nhất và hơn hết được sử dụng dịch vụ với giá tốt nhất.
Một lần nữa , chân thành cám ơn sự quan tâm của quý khách đã dành choTMC Travel trong thời gian qua.
Xin chân thành cám ơn !
Công ty dịch vụ- du lịch Chân Trời Mới
- Địa chỉ : Số 5 Trần Hữu Tước - Đống Đa - Hà Nội
- VPGD : 14 Nguyễn An Ninh - Hoàng Mai - Hà Nội
- Tel : 04 6660.2080 - 04 6660.2090 | Hotline: 0904.899.233
- Website: http://chantroimoitravel.com

----------


## haisanhanoi

Công ty dịch vụ- du lịchChân Trời Mới
Địa chỉ:Số 5 Trần Hữu Tước - Đống Đa - Hà Nội
VPGD:14 Nguyễn An Ninh - Hoàng Mai - Hà Nội
Tel:04 6660.2080-04 6660.2090|Hotline:0904.899.233

----------


## haisanhanoi

Ngoài tổ chức các *tour du lịchnội địa chuyên nghiệp, cung cấp tư vấn tất cả các thông tin về du lịch, xây dựng các tour du lịch trọn gói giá rẻ theo yêu cầu của khách hàng … TMC Travel còn hợp tác, liên kết với nhiều công ty dịch vụ - du lịch trên cả nước nhằm cung cấp cho khách hàng mọi dịch vụ với giá ưu đãi nhất.*

----------


## haisanhanoi

Hãy đến với TMC TRAVEL, Quý khách luôn được đón chào nồng nhiệt nhất, được phục vụ chu đáo nhất và hơn hết được sử dụng dịch vụ với giá tốt nhất.

----------


## haisanhanoi

*Du lịch nội địa – Du Lịch Trong nước*: *TMC tra**vel chuyên tổ chức các chương trình du lịch trong nước phong phú và đa dạng, Quý khách có thể đi bất kỳ nơi nào trong lãnh thổ Việt Nam mà không phải lo lắng về vấn đề Ăn, ngủ, nghỉ. Như Du lịch Hạ Long, Du lịch Sapa, Du Lịch Đà Nẵng Hội An Bà Nà, Du lịch Nha Trang, Du lịch Đà lạt, Du Lịch Phú Quốc, Du lịch Côn Đảo, Du lịch Phan Thiết….*

----------


## haisanhanoi

* Đặt phòng khách sạn: TMC Travel Cung cấp đầy đủ thông tin về khách sạn như hình ảnh, giá, địa điểm, đặc trưng phòng, với dịch vụ đặt phòng trực tuyến cạnh tranh nhất.*

----------


## haisanhanoi

*Dịch vụ đi kèm: Tư vấn hộ chiếu, visa; đặt phòng khách sạn, cho thuê xe từ 4 – 45 chỗ; cung cấp hướng dẫn viên du lịch, đại lý vé máy bay quốc tế và nội địa.*

----------


## haisanhanoi

*TMC Travel là nhà tổ chức các chương trình du lịch hội thảo, hội nghị, chuyên đề tại các địa điểm lý tưởng, thuận tiện cho việc giao dịch, đi lại.*

----------


## haisanhanoi

*TMC Travel là công ty chuyên tổ chức và điều hành các tour du lịch trong nước và quốc tế, với đội ngũ nhân viên chuyên nghiệp, nhiệt tình, năng động, sáng tạo được đào tạo trong nước & nước ngoài và đặc biệt là niềm đam mê du lịch, không ngừng phấn đấu và phát triển để tạo ra những sản phẩm hấp dẫn, tiết kiệm và giá cả phù hợp đáp ứng nhu cầu của Quý khách hàng.*

----------


## haisanhanoi

Hãy đến với *TMC TRAVEL*, Quý khách luôn được đón chào nồng nhiệt nhất, được phục vụ chu đáo nhất và hơn hết được sử dụng dịch vụ với giá tốt nhất.

----------


## haisanhanoi

*Công t**y dịch vụ- du lịch* *Chân Trời Mới*
*Địa chỉ* : *Số 5 Trần Hữu Tước - Đống Đa - Hà Nội*
*VPGD* : *14 Nguyễn An Ninh - Hoàng Mai - Hà Nội*
*Tel* : *04 6660.2080*- *04 6660.2090* | *Hotline:* *0904.899.233*

----------


## haisanhanoi

Hãy đến với *TMC TRAVEL*, Quý khách luôn được đón chào nồng nhiệt nhất, được phục vụ chu đáo nhất và hơn hết được sử dụng dịch vụ với giá tốt nhất.

----------

